# Chicago?



## Kevin M Jones (Dec 25, 2018)

I was just in Chicago and going back soon. I found a few amazing spots to shoot. I will be back in a few months and would love to get more and hear your feedback? I would love to meetup for a photo walk or something as well!


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 17, 2020)

Awesome video Kevin. That's my hometown. Left in 2006 and now in NC.
Your video 'footage' brings back memories. Those are some very fine vantage points. You stills are excellent too. What camera and lens did you use?


----------



## Space Face (Jul 18, 2020)

A place I've never been nor likely to go to but I enjoyed that.


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 18, 2020)

To far for me... =]


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 18, 2020)

I was back 2 years ago visiting my bro, but didn't make it downtown.
Beautiful downtown and suburbs, fantastic food too, but too much violence in the depressed poor areas.


----------

